# [SOLVED] Win98 Error Accessing System Registry



## james91911 (Sep 17, 2003)

After I installed Windows 98, a restart produced the "Windows encountered an error accessing the system registry. Windows will restart and repair the system registry for you" message. When I click "OK" it just restarts with the same message. I found Article 193903 in the MS Knowledge Base that applies to this problem. Tried a restart in Safe Mode and did not have the problem, and also received no follow-on messages (i.e. Explorer exceptions etc.). That told me this problem was indeed a swap file problem. I then followed the "Resolution" section of the article and successfully deleted the windows/win386.swp file and made more room on the swap file following paragraph 5 selecting the .tmp file. A restart was successful just one time, then the error message came right back. I then tried to go back in and delete ".old" repeating step 5. All I got was four or five pages of files that looked like this:
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCESS"1
\HYPERT~1
and ended with a summary of 2,841 files in 492 dir(s) 37,748.28MB free and the C prompt again. I am not sure where to go from here, and hope someone out there can help me out.
Thanks so much for you time.
james91911


----------



## Dingenium (Apr 14, 2004)

Try Scanreg Restore. There are some implications about doing this. Check out the link below for those implications:

START -> RUN

Type: "scanreg /restore"

It should give a msg or something, then allow you to choose what registry backup copy you want. Maybe something in here is before the date when you tried the defrag program...once you select the date (and note, it may not work if the date is the oldest one), do whatever and it will reboot and, hopefully, fix the problem.

http://forums.techguy.org/t220797.html


----------



## james91911 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello Dingenium: Thanks for the reply and great suggestion. I could not get the "scanreg/restore to open because of the open error message. What I did do was start>shutdown>restart in DOS mode>C\:windows>scanreg /restore and hit "enter" The box you referred to opened up and I was able to pick the first date and successfully restart the computer without the error showing up again. Appreciate the assist very much.
james91911


----------



## Dingenium (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry, I had just copied what I had written for a WinME user. Glad it worked.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

For the record, I believe scanreg/restore can be run from the start/run command in Windows ME, but not in Windows 98.


----------

